# customer or client



## su123

Bones!!

Quina de les dues és més formal per a posar en una carta, customer o client? Hi ha alguna diferència que se m'escapa?

Gràcies!!

su123


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Millor que t'ho especifiqui un nadiu, Su; però tinc entès que "customer" fa més referència al comerç al detall: és a dir, tu ets una "customer" quan vas a comprar a una botiga. Per a la resta de relacions comercials, em fa tot l'efecte que és "client".

Jo, fins fa uns anys, em pensava que "client" era exclusiu d'advocats; però em van explicar que no. Jo, per exemple, que sóc traductora autònoma, tinc _clients_, no _customers_.

A veure què ens diuen els doctes en la qüestió... A mi tampoc no m'anirien malament unes quantes explicacions més en aquest sentit 

Bon dia a tothom!


----------



## su123

Gracies Traductora!! Alguna cosa així em sona, segur que no vas errada.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Esperem, esperem, però!


----------



## soupdragon78

TPS, tu explicació em sembla perfecte. Encara que els natius a vegadas ens equivoquem and mix them up...


----------



## su123

soupdragon78 said:


> TPS, tu explicació em sembla perfecte. Encara que els natius a vegadas ens equivoquem and mix them up...


 

Moltes gràcies, Soupdragon78!!

Veus Traductora, ja t'ho deia, que anaves bé, jeje. Gràcies de nou!!

sue


----------



## chics

Bon dia.

En general_ costumer_ parla una mica de la massa, de la gent que hi ha en un supermercat, d'estadístiques sobre els costums del compradors, etc. mentre que _client_ es refereix a una relació personalitzada i acurada comercial-client. Per a una caixera de supermercat, el _costumer _que en aquell moment li pregunta un preu és un _client_. Fixeu-vos que _costumer _sol anar precedit de_ a/some/any_... mentre que _client_ es determina amb possessius: _my/our/your_.

En una carta comercial es fa servir _client_. També és el que utilitzen els professionals liberals en general.


----------



## soupdragon78

La explicació de Chics és molt bé també.


----------



## ajohan

Customer: a person or organisation that buys things from a shop or business, but who does not pay to use that service.

Client: a person who pays to obtain professional advice, for example from a lawyer, accountant, architect or engineer.


Client is therefore a word which carries more prestige than customer.

The source is Clark, Pointon: Word for Word, OUP. I would recommend it to anyone who has this type of problems with lexis.

Un apunt meu apart: els clients d'un establiment són 'guests' i d'un restaurant 'diners'.

I en contestació a la pregunta original de su123, em caldria més context.


----------



## Dixie!

ajohan said:


> Un apunt meu apart: els clients d'un establiment són 'guests' i *d'un restaurant 'diners'.*



Ostres, això no ho sabia! Per tant si vaig a un restaurant, I'm a diner?


----------



## su123

ajohan said:


> I en contestació a la pregunta original de su123, em caldria més context.


 

Jo vull fer referència a un client de botiga que va a comprar un producte. Segons el que ens dius és un "customer" no?
su123


----------



## ajohan

En una botiga ets una 'customer' sense cap dubte. Hi ha altres casos més discutibles. Per exemple, TPS té 'clients' però no és contable ni enginyer. Crec que una definició més "d'estar per casa" és que en un comerci, ets un 'customer' i als negocis parlem de 'clients'.
I Dixie, 'diner' = 'comensal' però en Estats Units ho fan servir per parlar de una mena de restaurant (ja saps, els que surten als pelis de Tarantino).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> En una botiga ets una 'customer' sense cap dubte. Hi ha altres casos més discutibles. Per exemple, TPS té 'clients' però no és contable ni enginyer. Crec que una definició més "d'estar per casa" és que en un comerci, ets un 'customer' i als negocis parlem de 'clients'.
> I Dixie, 'diner' = 'comensal' però en Estats Units ho fan servir per parlar de una mena de restaurant (ja saps, els que surten als pelis de Tarantino).


 
Yes: "She used to work in a *diner*, never saw a woman much finer...".

També m'he recordat que a les botigues, magatzems, empreses, etc. sempre tenen el "Customer Service" (mai no he vist "Client Service"!)


----------



## Dixie!

ajohan said:


> I Dixie, 'diner' = 'comensal' però en Estats Units ho fan servir per parlar de una mena de restaurant (ja saps, els que surten als pelis de Tarantino).



Clar, jo només coneixia _diner _amb el significat d'aquest tipus de restaurant. Gràcies Ajohan!


----------



## ajohan

En canvi, parlem de 'clientele' per referir-nos al grup de persones que compren en un establiment i tenim 'custom' (l'acte de comprar; a vegades veus "Thanks for your custom" en sortir d'un establiment).


----------



## su123

Genial!! Gràcies per la vostra col.laboració. Sempre he dubtat amb aquestes dues paraules, a partir d'ara... oli en un llum!!
Moltes gràcies de nou!
su123


----------

